
What are the advantages of Zero compared to Simple Banking? - sgreen
https://zerofinancial.com
======
bananaman222
Simple offers a design-forward interface and a deposit account with debit
card, with no rewards. Zero hasn't launched yet, but will offer a design-
forward interface and a deposit account with a credit card, which allows Zero
to offer up to 3% rewards on spending while still having much of the same
functionality of a debit card. Tl;dr: Zero has rewards and Simple does not,
but Zero hasn't launched yet.

